# Motor-home tyres.



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all.

Anyone had a good price recently for tyres? 215/70 for a Swift Sundance.

Looking on t internet, about £120 (not fitted) is the best I could find.

Anyone had better.

Home ground East Yorkshire.

All the best Wilt


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

It depends what sort you are after

Vanco Camper are fully fitted for £121 from black circles

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalog...&maxpricerange=0&displayall=999&tyre=11227124

Toyo H09 get good reports on MHF from users and if I were changing my tyres today I would probably get them £100 fully fitted and they are a winter tyre

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalog...&maxpricerange=0&displayall=999&tyre=13172538

Michelin Camping are £135 fitted

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalog...&maxpricerange=0&displayall=999&tyre=19378826

I just checked the one site, lots of others about on the internet. If you get them mail order make sure you know the fitting cost and disposal from your fitter. The cost of this can make you worse off overall.

Ben


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Anyone had a good price recently for tyres? 215/70 for a Swift Sundance.
> 
> ...


Just up the road from you Wilt - http://www.tyremen.co.uk/.

Recently bought four Vredenstein Comtrac tyres from them £100 each and free delivery but you could get them fitted there.

Much better than the original Michelins, lower pressures and moe comfortable ride.

Mike


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Blongs............

The Toyo H09 sound ideal. Winter we have the devils own getting off wet grass with the Vanco Camper that were fitted new.

Summer comments seem to be good and if they ware a little quicker then the fitted price of £100 compensates.

I had looked on Black-circle but as usual its the search criteria that gets the results and obviously I hadn't asked the right question!!! 

Thanks its saved me a few hours of surfing.

All the best wilt.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Black Circles are now offering Tesco club card points as well as cheap tyres: Black Circles Tyres


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We went for 4 of the Falken R51`s after getting them at a belting price from Camskill of £55 (not including fitting). They are not a Winter Tyre but they do have a great tread on them (ask Teemyob for further info).

So far we have found them well up to the job, and when our Van was at Peterborough, when many others around us required towing. Our FWD Fiat after sitting in a big puddle for 3 days pulled us out the mud without the need of a Tractor, and she`s not really a lightweight (that's me put the moccas on us for next time for sure). 

Good Luck


----------

